# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رفع مشکل ورود دوباره به انتخاب رشته مجازی سنجش

## Amsterdam

سلام...نرین دوباه پول بدینا

----------


## Wild Rose

> سلام...نرین دوباه پول بدینا


اصلا درسته؟ :Yahoo (21): 
به درد نمیخوره...پیرم کرد پشت مانیتور :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amsterdam

خوبه بدک نیس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.amp98

> اصلا درسته؟
> به درد نمیخوره...پیرم کرد پشت مانیتور


زیاد جالب نبود
من پارسال استفاده کردم به درد نخورد
استفاده نکن

----------


## shm

درست نشده که هنوز  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m_3da

> زیاد جالب نبود
> من پارسال استفاده کردم به درد نخورد
> استفاده نکن


چرا داداشمثلا واسه من شانس متوسطو زده قبولی داروسازی به نظرت میارم یا نه ده تا داروسازیو واسم زده

----------


## salam55

درست نشده تا به الان  :Yahoo (2):   فردا هم که جمعس :/

----------


## Mr.amp98

> چرا داداشمثلا واسه من شانس متوسطو زده قبولی داروسازی به نظرت میارم یا نه ده تا داروسازیو واسم زده


والا واسه من پارسال اصلا داروسازی رو نزده بود در حالیکه یکی از دوستام رتبه اش از من بدتر بود و داروی روزانه اورد
بدبینانه برات انتخاب میکنه

----------


## m_3da

> والا واسه من پارسال اصلا داروسازی رو نزده بود در حالیکه یکی از دوستام رتبه اش از من بدتر بود و داروی روزانه اورد
> بدبینانه برات انتخاب میکنه


داداش واسه من تو متوسط دارو روزانه ده جارو زده بعد تو حالت زیاد هم کرجو زده اصلا موندم میارم نمیارم به نظرت میتونم رو اوردن دارو حساب کنم

----------


## Mr.amp98

> داداش واسه من تو متوسط دارو روزانه ده جارو زده بعد تو حالت زیاد هم کرجو زده اصلا موندم میارم نمیارم به نظرت میتونم رو اوردن دارو حساب کنم


به احتمال زیاد داروساز میشی. توکل کن به خدا

----------


## salam55

برای شما حل شد ؟  واسه من که هنوز درست نشده :/  به نظرتون اگه یکی دیگه بخرم دوباره فقط یه بار میتونم استفاده کنم ؟

----------

